# Mass flow rate of vapor equation



## Firefly (Mar 4, 2010)

Where is the equation located in MERM to solve T&amp;F 6min sols #27?

mdot=A*alpha*((rho0-rhoL)/L)

As I'm doing these problems I'm tabbing the crap out of them, and Reviewing the surrounding areas, but I cannot for the life of me find this equation.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

